

RIFE: java web development framework with continuations - Tichy
http://rifers.org/

======
bayareaguy
More specifics here.

<http://rifers.org/features/integrated+web+continuations>

------
Tichy
Given the recent trend for the continuations based approach, I thought this
framework might interest some people. I haven't tried it myself, though.

------
axod
Anyone care to sum up the advantages of continuations in a web backend over
say just a session?

